# Passenger door not opening from outside.



## Brotato (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi guys, long time lurker but time to call for your expertise.

I've got a 2008 TTS and have encountered a new problem whereby the passenger door won't open from the outside when I first unlock the car. It seems to work fine if I have driven the car and parked up, but never when I unlock the car and try to use the passenger side first.

Im wondering if it is a security feature which has come on for some reason as it only started happening one day out of no where.

Many thanks

Ben


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Press the fob unlock twice, should solve it, anti-hijack & It can be disabled with VCDS etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good read here that may be useful. Pretty much covers most of the things that can go wrong with the doors and locks - 








FAQ - Door Locks & Key Fob Remote Not Working


Door lock failures are a common problem for the TT Mk2. The following information covers the typical central locking failures and what you can do about it. It's always a good idea to read your owners manual to ensure you're using the Key Fob Remote correctly and know how to check if the battery...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Brotato (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey guys, thanks for your replies. 

I've tried with the double tap on the fob but this doesn't do anything. I've also checked the setting on the digital dash and made sure it is set to both doors unlocking. 

I've owned the car since October and this issue has only cropped up in the last 2 weeks. Could be that the fob needs a new battery? The light comes on each time the button is pressed, but I will replace it when I can.

Ben


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Start with a fresh *CR2032* battery in the fob and see if that doesn't sort it. In fact, you might as well change the batteries in both fobs so you know they're good.

Unfortunately door actuators are a known failure point with the TT. My 2007 passenger's door actuator died some years ago and Audi Service did the work for less than 150-Euro, parts and labor. It's worked fine ever since.

For whatever reason, if the fob signal isn't strong enough, it can cause problems. I was having and issue with the fuel door actuator on my Tiguan where it wouldn't release every time. After I changed the fob battery, it's worked perfectly.

It's a good habit to change all your fob batteries once a year.


----------



## steveoz (Dec 15, 2016)

Just to re-iterate, I thought my car had a module malfunction or broken key yesterday.

The LED was not illuminating like the OP on closer inspection, but it would lock the car, unlock the boot but NOT unlock the car. I got stuck at the services until I realised I could open the door with the key 

It still set the alarm off, but putting the key in the ignition resolved that and I was able to continue my day.

I got home and tried my spare key - car locked and unlocked perfectly and LED illuminated. So I changed the battery on the original and now it all works fine - car unlocks and LED shows up.

Seems simple, but, if you are like me, first thought is - they key has power as it can lock the car and could unlock the boot, so power is not the issue when indeed it actually was the problem.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

steveoz said:


> Just to re-iterate, I thought my car had a module malfunction or broken key yesterday.
> 
> The LED was not illuminating like the OP on closer inspection, but it would lock the car, unlock the boot but NOT unlock the car. I got stuck at the services until I realised I could open the door with the key
> 
> ...


Yup, it’s designed that way: as the battery gets low, unlocking fails first.


----------



## Brotato (Dec 22, 2021)

Just wanted to say thanks to all who replied - it was the actuator and I have now successfully replaced that. Finding an M8 screw bit to take the unit out of the door was the hardest part of job.


----------

